# Moving and Penn Legality



## Kizzynicole

Ok, so I've been applying to many jobs as a new college graduate and so far have not had much luck. However, I have been applying for jobs around the New Jersey area and I have read that since hedgies are illegal in Pennsylvania people have also had trouble traveling just through the state with their quilly friend. I guess I'm wondering if this is actually true or not. If I were to get a job out there I would have to go through Pennsylvania and possibly even stay there a night as I would be coming from Wisconsin. Nothing is set yet obviously, but I'm just curious. Also, has anyone heard of this in other states with places where hedgies are illegal?


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'm not really sure if this is still an issue, I just know what I've read from on here. In the past, people have always been very cautious with hedgehogs in PA, no matter what the reason - driving through, visiting, or living there. PA is the only state that really calls for this caution, as they're the illegal state with the most horror stories for hedgehogs being confiscated and euthanized (from what I've read, anyway). If I'm remembering right, there was a huge thing awhile (years) ago where some people decided to ignore the law, were breeding hedgehogs & selling them, and got caught. There was a huge panic to get the hedgehogs out of state before they were euthanized, etc. and since then, most people are pretty leery of having hedgies in the state for whatever reason. 

That said, I don't think I've read of any specific incidents where someone driving through PA has been stopped or had their hedgehog found and confiscated. I also usually only read stuff on this forum though, no other hedgie forums or groups. I'm not sure whether you'd be good to drive through to the job or not, but i would say personally, at least, I would not stay overnight in the state - perhaps stop and stay overnight in Ohio instead, then get through PA all in one day. 

Hopefully you get some more definite answers regarding actual incidents and whether the situation is still as serious as it was in the past! Sorry I probably wasn't too much help, lol.


----------



## Kizzynicole

I do have some family in PA so at least if I had to stay the night it wouldn't be so bad. Like I said nothing is set but just in case I like to know what I'm getting myself into and there are a lot of jobs over in that part of the country in my field so there is the possibility. The info I was reading didn't have a date on it so I wasn't sure. Any info is helpful to me! Thanks!


----------



## Inky

I have absolutely no experience on the hedgehog part, but as someone who has moved from WA to NJ and back, driving across PA both times, I don't think it's something that's going to be an issue if you are just moving through to get to the next state. I'm not sure where they would have encountered problems? We were never stopped, beyond our own volition to get gas, food, bathroom breaks. If you obey all traffic laws so you're not stopped, I'm not sure how they would find said hedgehog otherwise?


----------



## sklock65

I'm not sure this would be at all applicable to PA but my boyfriend and I were just talking about this topic today. I was wondering what his thoughts were if we had hedgie with us in the car in CA or AZ because (all hypothetical!) I could not imagine how we would be caught with him. As mentioned there does not seem to be much posted about this other than state laws that I have read vaguely stating they are not legal to have...not necessarily what would be done about it. Anyways it was my boyfriend who brought up the point that there are agricultural check points here on the west coast and that would certainly pose potential of the car being searched especially if a pet carrier is spotted and you are asked what is in it. Also...these are not necessarily located right at the state line so by the time you could potentially be caught you would be well into state.

Like I said this PROBABLY does not apply for PA but in case other west coasters are reading along I figured I would just put the theory out there. 

Personally it would make me nervous even just taking the chance on it.


----------



## Kizzynicole

I guess there are multiple ways to draw attention on a trip and although I would hope none would happen but they could. People get pulled over for headlights out and other silly things and then there are mechanical problems (flat tire, engine troubles, etc.). Plus I would most likely be obvious since along with a hedgie I would also have a cat, hermit crabs, frogs, and a jungle of plants in the car with me. Maybe my view would be obstructed and I would get nabbed for that who knows, these are hypothetical situations but all possible. If PA is still very strict (or other places for others information) it would be nice to know! PA could have checkpoints too due to hunting in the mountains I'm not sure I don't know how often the DNR or Fish and Wildlife would do that there if at all. :?


----------



## sklock65

Sorry to burst your bubble! I get a little paranoid thinking about all the possibilities too. But better to be able to make an informed decision as opposed to taking that risk. I'm so curious to hear if anyone actual has first hand experience with this. 

Props to you for wanting to learn more all in your hedgie's best interest


----------



## alexvdl

Some states require two license plates. Other states one. If you are from a one license plate state like South Carolina and drive through a two like Connecticut, you could probably get pulled over, but I've never heard it happen.


----------



## Christemo

PA is still very strict, and yes, during certain seasons and areas they do have stops to make sure you don't have any hunted animals/illegal animals/etc. 
I'm just south of Gettysburg in MD and usually at the beginning of a hunting season they have areas to check your cars, but that's only in the back woods areas.


----------



## RondackHiker

Hmm. So those who avoid driving through illegal states, I have a question for you.

We're moving soon. We find out where Friday. There's a chance that when we move we'll be driving through PA.

Would it be worse to add the three hours of drive time to go around PA (the route to western NY would actually add more like six) or to risk being stopped?

FTR, I've driven through PA numerous times and never seen a stop on the highways. I'd imagine back roads would have stops, but I cannot see them stopping cars on highways or toll roads. I wouldn't be taking her in rest stops-- our lab will be in the car and it will be June. We don't leave him alone inthe car, so we'd alternate trips inside.

Honestly, I'll likely risk it. Adding that many hours of travel and stress doesn't seem worth it. The dog an toddler don't travel well and I have never been pulled over. Knarla will be in fleece in a carrier, not visible. Is it a risk? Yes. But so is adding extra travel time to the dog, kid, and Knarla.


----------



## Christemo

As long as you stay on highways and aren't dumb, you're fine. Don't go 100 mph, make sure your car's registration is up, check the lights, etc.


----------



## Kizzynicole

Most likely with a menagerie and a jungle in my car I will be more likely to drive at Granny speeds than excessive speeds :lol: . Of course I would have my car checked before I leave and all that but things still can happen. I guess It would be helpful to have documentation of where the destination is, like forms from the new job or a lease agreement or something just in case. My state plates would give me away as to where I'm coming from. That way if they do for some reason get to question me I will have proof that I'm not illegally trying to move into the state with my hedgie. I would not want to drive around the state either, more like know what I'm up against if for some reason I'm caught. Although if I find that it is totally illegal just to drive through the state with one though..I guess I would become more wary and consider the long way around. I will have to do more research!


----------



## Christemo

If they're in cat/kitten crates, you can just say it's a cat.


----------



## alexvdl

A very tiny, angry, spiny cat.


----------



## nikki

I would like to remind everyone that HHC does not condone or endorse any illegal activity, including the transportation of hedgehogs into or through states where they are illegal. This is the same as taking marijuana from a state where it is legal and travelling through a state where it is illegal. You can be charged if caught and the illegal item, hedgehog or marijuana, can be confiscated and destroyed. Not a chance I would want to take especially with an animals life.


----------



## Kizzynicole

Hmm I suppose there would be no way for them to know if you were actually moving with the hedgie or transporting it to someone in the state illegally. Around it would be then! I like the scenic route anyhow. Would it be bad to call the DNR or someone in the state and inquire about it? Or would that just open a can of worms no one wants to look into? I don't want to make the hedgie community look bad that's for sure


----------



## RondackHiker

nikki said:


> I would like to remind everyone that HHC does not condone or endorse any illegal activity, including the transportation of hedgehogs into or through states where they are illegal. This is the same as taking marijuana from a state where it is legal and travelling through a state where it is illegal. You can be charged if caught and the illegal item, hedgehog or marijuana, can be confiscated and destroyed. Not a chance I would want to take especially with an animals life.


So if we end up moving to western NY, you'd advocate going through NJ? I actually just looked it up. It's a five hour total trip through PA, and 11 to go through NJ.

You feel the risk of being caught is higher than the risk of travel stress?

I'm very torn. An very much dreading a many hour drive with a dog, hedgehog, and two year old.


----------



## Christemo

Going through NJ would work.


----------



## RondackHiker

Christemo said:


> Going through NJ would work.


For Knarla. Not as much for the carsick toddler or the lab who loses weight from stress related to long car trips.

Well, I'll just hope we don't move there. And if we do, I'll have a few months to plan. Perhaps I can spend a few nights in NYC to take the stress off of the dog and kiddo. DH will be busy with the moving van.


----------



## Christemo

Hedgehogs are illegal in all 5 Boroughs of NYC.


----------



## RondackHiker

Christemo said:


> Hedgehogs are illegal in all 5 Boroughs of NYC.


Aaaah! Okay, well, I'll hope we aren't matched in western NY. Just to make this not the move from you know where. If we are, I'll rely on the wisdom of the board to help me come up with a carful travel route that will avoid all illegal spots and the potential for detour into those spots. And hopefully goes past a spot we can take a break, for the mental health of the neurotic canine.


----------



## Christemo

NY state is fine, it's just NYC.


----------



## jerseymike1126

Nj! Woooh


----------



## alexvdl

It's not like driving through NYC is preferred anyway. When I was going from Connecticut to Maryland, I always cut west across upstate NY over to Harrisonburg, PA. Then south from Harrisonburg on 81 down to 95.


----------



## RondackHiker

alexvdl said:


> It's not like driving through NYC is preferred anyway. When I was going from Connecticut to Maryland, I always cut west across upstate NY over to Harrisonburg, PA. Then south from Harrisonburg on 81 down to 95.


That's how we usually go, but want to avoid PA and NYC. The last time I tried to avoid both, I got detoured into PA.

Oh well. We learn where we move today, and having PA between us and home won't be an issue. And if we're moving to western NY, we might have to consider anti carsick drugs for kiddo and dog.


----------



## Tonofilament'sMom

Hi everyone! I'm posting on this forum with the hope that someone might have some insight for me. I might be getting a job in PA next summer (it's all very up in the air right now), moving from Nevada where I have had my 4-year-old hedgie most of his life. Especially with the recent/blocked move to lift the ban in PA, does anyone know how strict the PA police have become recently? Would I be able to keep him hidden in a house? Since he will be 5 years old, I would have to hate to rehome my baby knowing they don't live too much longer than that. Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## Mecki

Hi there and welcome to the forum!

Might I suggest you re-post this as a new thread? The moderators don't take kindly to people posting on old threads like this one. 

Just create a new thread and title it with detail.


----------

